# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  c++ and fortran

## maskaseb

Is it possible to call a fortran class from a visual c++ project?
Thanks

----------


## briankel

I haven't written a line of Fortran in my life :-) and we don't do anything special in Visual Studio to enable this. But a Bing search reveals a few things that might help: http://www.bing.com/search?q=fortran...c=IE-SearchBox

Brian

----------


## Lindley

Yes, but you have to account for the Fortran name mangling and conventions directly when declaring the functions in a header.

Also, remember that Fortran is column-major.

----------


## dude_1967

> Is it possible to call a fortran class from a visual c++ project?
> Thanks


Do you want to use classes (as in class objects in post Fortran 95) or simply call traditional Fortran subroutines? Calling Fortran subroutines is simple enough. I use the Intel Fortran compiler combined with Visual Studio for subroutine interfaces with the Fortran language.

- Chris

----------

